# Facial Swirls and Horse Personality Observations -Myth?



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

Has anyone read Linda Tellington Jones' book on "Getting In TTouch with your Horse"? This book is intriguing as it describes physical attributes to a horse's personality. The swirls comments are interesting, ie. the number of swirls, the locations, can offer explanation of a horse's personality traits. This would be a fun discussion page to assess our horse's quirks. Other aspects of their anatomy give clues: how the muzzle is shaped, shape of the eyes, ears, jowls, lips, chin.....its all very interesting. Anyone up for that?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I do believe in some of it, especially head/eye shape. I love a big, brown eye with no sclera showing when relaxed; I tend to find that horses with small, far set or pig eyes to be tougher than most to work with. Face shape, IMO, can tell me about the horse's personality.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

I think a friend of mine had that book and I graced over it once and was interested, but didn't really take much note to the credibility.

One thing that caught my eye were crooked blazes as aposed to straight blaze, and thin against wide. If we're talking about the same book, the author described a horse with a crooked blaze to be hot and a bit "off" (not "off" in a bad way, just goofy and different).

Unsure if this is the same book we are looking at, but I'd be willing to toss Raina's face picture in for description if anyone who read these books wanted to take a jab at her!


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Sounds like I want to read the book.  Been interested in Lindas' work for a while anyway. By my local "equine folclore", the only facial swirl my horse has describes his main characteristics perfectly - calm, reliable, very intelligent.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I've heard the swirl bit before, too, but I don't think I really believe it. Since hearing it, I observed many different horses with said characteristics, and thought about their behavior vs. physical appearances. It was not accurate with many of the horses. That is not to say that some horses completely lived up to the expectations. But I think it's important that we aren't prejudice towards horses because of their appearances or markings, and let them form our opinions.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I've been dead on with many horse's personalities looking at swirls and facial features, my own, and other people's horses I've never seen before. In fact, the first thing I look for when seeing a horse in profile is the bump just below eye level. I'd never buy a horse like that. Seen at least 5 of them who matches Tellington's description to the T.
And I have one swirl she doesn't mention, I think that's a Bedouine thing, a swirl halfway down the neck, just below the mane, on both sides....a horse with those is worth it's weight in gold....it's true. I had three
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

I glanced at the book but never read it - what's is say about horses with swirls EVERYWHERE! My mare has swirls on her belly, on the back of each leg, on her sides, on her neck, on her face Everywhere! She has huge dark eyes and a soft little squishy round nose :3 
The bum swirls are two straight up, like seams up the back of her leg on both hind legs. Even her feathers have swirls xD
She has a little crooked star - it looks like a cat in a tree with it's tail hanging down - I always thought it was the Cheshire


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

deserthorsewoman said:


> I've been dead on with many horse's personalities looking at swirls and facial features, my own, and other people's horses I've never seen before. In fact, the first thing I look for when seeing a horse in profile is the bump just below eye level. I'd never buy a horse like that. Seen at least 5 of them who matches Tellington's description to the T.
> And I have one swirl she doesn't mention, I think that's a Bedouine thing, a swirl halfway down the neck, just below the mane, on both sides....a horse with those is worth it's weight in gold....it's true. I had three
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Can you post a picture of a horse with that bump for an example? I'm curious.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Copperhead, im not sure if I have a pic anywhere, don't have the book anymore....left it in Italy like an idiot. Maybe the OP has it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

PunksTank said:


> I glanced at the book but never read it - what's is say about horses with swirls EVERYWHERE! My mare has swirls on her belly, on the back of each leg, on her sides, on her neck, on her face Everywhere! She has huge dark eyes and a soft little squishy round nose :3
> The bum swirls are two straight up, like seams up the back of her leg on both hind legs. Even her feathers have swirls xD
> She has a little crooked star - it looks like a cat in a tree with it's tail hanging down - I always thought it was the Cheshire


She talks and analyses the facial swirls. One dead center between the eyes = friendly, cooperative horse, long feathered swirl = very good, performance oriented, but in the wrong hands can be difficult and stubborn....and so on
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

oh so not about bum swirls? xD she has a small one just in the center a little above her eyes, funny I just noticed my pony is the same - must be a personality I like xD


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe it. I found an online excerpt from a book (Dunno if its the same one) and it was spot on with my horses.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

just found this website that explains it simply: Swirlology, Study of Hair Swirls in Horses


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I haven't read the book, but I don't believe the whole swirl thing. I mean, one time they believe feeling the bumps on a person's head meant something too, right?

It seems like a lot of my friends believe it though. One even blames her horses "duh" moments on his unusual swirl pattern. He has 1 1/2 swirls (side by side I think) and isn't considered very bright. :lol:


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

:O I was reading that website I posted this is what my mare has:
*Above the eye, splayed pattern*: Hyper-alert, inability to focus, easily stressed. The horse is aware of everything around him, but he has a hard time staying focused to analyze and to learn. That would be like the equivalent of an ADHD person. The biggest struggle the owner is going to have with this horse is attention deficit disorder and how stressed they can become with new environments and with his constant need to look around or lack of focus. This awareness of the environment is important because the horse needs information to learn, figure out what’s being asked and solve the puzzle. 


It's SOOO dead on! I didn't think I believed this, but my mare is the one with issues leaving her paddock xD Both her and my pony are exactly like that!! Getting her attention all the time is a constant battle - but I think I've worked out how to fix that  Very interesting stuff, some sounds folklore, but some seems to make sense!! I'll pay attention to the other horses I work with. Very interesting


----------



## Copperhead (Jun 27, 2012)

Thats really interesting. I have to admit, I never paid too much attention to my horse's swirls. I know she has one inbetween her eyes, but I can't pinpoint any others out of memory. I'll have to check it out next time I'm at the barn.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Looking at all those swirls, whirls, whorls & twirls makes my eyes go googoo! :shock:


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Copperhead said:


> Thats really interesting. I have to admit, I never paid too much attention to my horse's swirls. I know she has one inbetween her eyes, but I can't pinpoint any others out of memory. I'll have to check it out next time I'm at the barn.


Can't seem to get the pic from one phone to another, sorry.
I remember well when I got the book and was about half way through reading it, I took it out to the barn and started studying my horses' swirls...14 at that time. And each and everyone right on the spot. Im telling you, once you get hooked....;-)

Its so much fun to really baffle people with this knowledge


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I believe in swirls. The thing is when you a read swirls you have to sort the difference between the horses actual personality and learned behaviors that are mistaken for personality. My horses swirls all match their personalities or quirks.

I have never read the book by Linda T, I will have to look into it. I was taught as a teenager from a guy I worked riding colts. Through the years I have noticed what facial features I prefer on a horse.


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

The swirls can give a "general" indication along with other traits. For example, my boy Ed has a double swirl above his eyes. "Horses with this combination tend to be more emotional and over reactive than average. They tend to become upset without apparent reason and at unexpected moments. When such horses blow up the best way to handle them is to back off and allow them to settle. Punishing them doesn't help, in fact it usually only aggravates the behaviour more and can even bring on more resistance." quoted from p.45. However other traits such as ears wider at the top than at the bottom suggest he's dependable, and his straight facial profile indicating steadiness and confidence. I have to say he's exceedingly calm til something rattles him. Then he tends to quickly go stupid if you force the issue. When I brought my book to the barn, the other owners grabbed it and began to assess their horses. It was a hoot and remarkably accurate according to the owners opinions!


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to add that the other heart horse in my life is a 32 QH mare, still in light riding. She is so uncomplicated and dependable. Large soft eyes, big jowl, short tufty ears, very straight profile, mobile muzzle and lips. She has a wonderful personality and loves attention. She is a love. Oh, a single swirl dead center below her eyes (highly imaginative and intelligent). She recently jumped a low gate, walked into the barn and let the other horses out. Then went to her favourite place on the property to eat pears.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

I had several of those
In fact, that's how I pick my horses now.
the other swirl I would seriously consider is the long feathered one. Thevtwo horses I had with this one were very interesting personalities.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

The book sounds like a lot of fun to share with the other boarders at our barn. I think I'll check it out.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Can't change swirls. Can change personality. That is why I think it's a bucket of horse apples.


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Subbing!


----------



## twiz454 (Sep 3, 2012)

I had a saddlebred with two swirls in between his eyes.. He had a tendency to be a spaz lol. Both of his parents were pretty laid back.


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Just ordered "Getting in TTouch with your Horse". Can't wait for it to arrive!


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh, dear. I just got a new horse and he apparently has the dreaded wither/colfin swirl where it's said horses with that will flip and try to kill their riders. He also has a high swirl on his forehead above his eyes. Since I'm a timid rider, I'm going to reallyyy hope this is just a load of crap haha


----------



## livelovelaughride (Sep 13, 2011)

A wither swirl? What is a colfin swirl? I don't recall anything of that nature in her book. I would hope there is some merit in some of the other bits and pieces of your horse. My horse is really steady and calm...has many other "calm" attributes. But also a double swirl between his eyes. He surprised me on a long trail ride (12 miles) the other day by refusing to approach a "chicken shaped sign" several times, but then decided to trot right past it. Funny boy!


----------



## nyaps (Jul 21, 2012)

Hmmm. I got that from a link someone else posted in the thread, but upon looking back at it, it doesn't seem to be written by the same lady so that's good. He does have a swirl above the eyes and he seems to be a really good, sweet horse so far. I'm hoping he stays that way haha. And lol, horses can be so silly!


----------

